# Nguyên nhân bé bị rôm sảy ở cổ, ở lưng và cách chữa trị



## hoaibao11061997 (18/8/20)

*Bé bị rôm sảy ở cổ, ở lưng là tình trạng khá phổ biến, khiến mẹ lo lắng và chưa biết xử lý như thế nào. Để tránh tình trạng bé bị khó chịu kéo dài, ngăn ngừa nhiễm trùng, bội nhiễm nguy hiểm, mẹ cần xử lý rôm sảy nhanh chóng, kịp thời. Bài viết này sẽ giúp các mẹ biết được nguyên nhân và cách chữa trị khi bé bị rôm sảy ở cổ, ở lưng hiệu quả nhé!*

*1. Nguyên nhân bé bị rôm sảy ở cổ*
*Mẹ có thể nhận biết được những biểu hiện khi bé bị rôm sảy ở cổ như:*


Cổ của bé xuất hiện những nốt sần màu hồng, có mụn nước nhỏ và đôi khi có mụn trắng mọc xen kẽ vào.
Rôm sảy mọc thành từng đám hoặc thành mảng lớn ở cổ bé, gây ra tình trạng ngứa ngáy khó chịu.
Bé thường xuyên cào gãi lên da hoặc dụi chăn gối vào cổ cho đỡ ngứa. Tình trạng bé cào gãi lên da dễ khiến da bé bị nhiễm khuẩn và mưng mủ, gây viêm da mãn tính, nhiễm trùng da. Nhiều trường hợp bé bị sốt, ớn lạnh rất nguy hiểm.



Bé bị rôm sảy ở cổ​
*Nguyên nhân bé bị rôm sảy ở cổ:*


Do vùng da cổ bé có nhiều nếp gấp, mồ hôi thoát ra dễ ứ đọng ẩm ướt, bụi bẩn bám vào sẽ tạo điều kiện để vi khuẩn sinh sôi và phát triển, gây nên tình trạng rôm sảy.
Do khi bé bú, sữa dễ chảy xuống cổ hoặc trẻ bị nôn trớ mà mẹ không lau da con sạch sẽ, khiến da con ẩm ướt cũng là nguyên nhân có thể khiến bé bị rôm sảy ở cổ.
*2. Bé bị rôm sảy ở lưng do đâu?*
*Biểu hiện bé bị rôm sảy ở lưng:*


Rôm sảy xuất hiện khiến lưng bé bắt đầu có những vệt đỏ kéo dài khắp lưng.
Da bé mọc lên các nốt mụn đỏ li ti, những nốt mụn này có thể mọc thành đám hoặc từng mảng nhỏ khắp bề mặt lưng bé.
Tình trạng kéo dài có thể khiến các nốt mụn trên lưng bé nhiễm trùng, phát triển thành các mụn nước, mụn mủ. Khi vô tình chạm vào sẽ khiến nốt mụn chảy mủ, trầy xước nguy hiểm.
Trẻ bị rôm sảy ở lưng sẽ cảm thấy rất ngứa ngáy, khó chịu, đau rát, thậm chí bị sốt cao hoặc ớn lạnh đột ngột.



Bé bị rôm sảy ở lưng​
*Nguyên nhân bé bị rôm sảy ở lưng:*


Do da bé bị tắc nghẽn tuyến mồ hôi: làn da của trẻ nhỏ vốn rất nhạy cảm, hơn nữa tuyến mồ hôi trên da chưa phát triển hoàn chỉnh nên dễ bị bít tắc, mồ hôi không thoát hết ra ngoài được dễ dẫn đến tình trạng ứ đọng và gây ra rôm sảy.
Do bé nằm nhiều: khi bé nằm quá lâu một chỗ sẽ khiến bề mặt da lưng bị bí bách, da không được tiếp xúc với không khí bên ngoài, mồ hôi không thoát được khiến da bé bị rôm sảy.
Do mẹ mặc quá nhiều lớp quần áo cho con, quần áo quá chật hoặc chất liệu không thấm hút tốt gây bí bách cho da bé, mồ hôi tích tụ nhiều cũng có thể gây nên rôm sảy.
Do mẹ vệ sinh da bé chưa tốt. Bé chơi đùa khiến cơ thể đổ nhiều mồ hôi ở vùng cổ và lưng. Nếu mẹ chỉ lau mồ hôi ở cổ mà quên không lau lưng hoặc vệ sinh cơ thể bé chưa tốt sẽ khiến mồ hôi tích tụ ở lỗ chân lông, bụi bẩn dễ bám vào gây nên tình trạng rôm sảy.
*3. Các cách chữa trị rôm sảy hiệu quả, an toàn*
*3.1. Cách chăm sóc da bé hàng ngày*

Mẹ chọn những quần áo cho con từ chất liệu thoáng mát, rộng rãi, thấm hút mồ hôi tốt, ưu tiên các loại quần áo được làm từ chất liệu cotton và tránh những quần áo từ chất liệu tổng hợp gây bí da, khó thấm hút mồ hôi, khiến tình trạng rôm sảy trên da bé trầm trọng hơn. Hơn nữa quần áo chất liệu thô cứng còn cọ xát vào da bé, khiến da bé dễ bị trầy xước và tổn thương.
Khi cho bé bú hoặc cho con ăn xong, mẹ cần lau rửa miệng, cổ bé sạch sẽ, khô thoáng. Đặc biệt là khi bé bú, mẹ cần chú ý xem sữa có chảy vào cổ bé không và lau khô da con nhanh chóng.
Cắt tóc gọn gàng cho con để giúp da đầu bé được thông thoáng, tránh tình trạng mồ hôi từ đầu chảy xuống cổ, lưng bé, ngoài ra giúp bé thoải mái hơn, giảm ngứa ngáy cho con. Đối với những bé gái có tóc dài, mẹ nên cột tóc cho bé gọn gàng.
Giữ nhiệt độ phòng bé mát mẻ và độ ẩm phù hợp. Mẹ cũng cần thường xuyên dọn dẹp nhà cửa, giặt chăn gối cho bé thường xuyên, giữ môi trường sống của bé thoáng mát, sạch sẽ.
Đối với trẻ sơ sinh đang bú mẹ thì mẹ cần bổ sung những thực phẩm có tính mát, giúp thanh lọc cơ thể như: rau má, rau dền, rau ngót, khoai lang, củ cải, bưởi, lê…
Hạn chế để bé chơi đùa nhiều khiến cơ thể bé đổ nhiều mồ hôi. Mẹ cũng cần tránh để bé đi ra trời nắng, tham gia hoạt động ngoài trời nhiều.
Tránh sử dụng những loại mỹ phẩm, kem bôi, thuốc mỡ có chứa thành phần dầu hoặc dầu khoáng vì sẽ gây bít tắc lỗ chân lông trên da, mồ hôi không thoát ra ngoài được và làm tình trạng trẻ sơ sinh bị rôm sảy càng nặng hơn.
*3.2. Sử dụng lá thảo dược tắm cho con*
Các mẹ có thể tham khảo sử dụng một số loại lá thiên nhiên giúp điều trị rôm sảy mức độ nhẹ như: lá chè xanh, mướp đắng, lá kinh giới, sài đất…Đây là những loại lá thiên nhiên an toàn và lành tính với làn da trẻ em, có khả năng làm sạch da bé dịu nhẹ, đồng thời kháng khuẩn, kháng viêm, làm dịu ngứa ngáy trên da bé nhanh chóng, có khả năng hỗ trợ điều trị rôm sảy.

*Hướng dẫn mẹ thực hiện như sau:*


Dùng lá chè xanh: mẹ dùng 1 nắm lá trà xanh đem rửa sạch, ngâm qua nước muối loãng. Sau đó vò nát lá chè rồi cho vào nồi, thêm 1-2 lít nước sạch, thêm chút muối sạch và đun sôi nước khoảng 10 phút rồi để nguội. Mẹ dùng nước này pha loãng cùng nước đun sôi để nguội, dùng để tắm cho bé. 



Lá chè xanh hỗ trợ điều trị rôm sảy​

Dùng lá trầu không: mẹ dùng 2-3 lá trầu không đem rửa sạch, sau đó vò nát, cho lá trầu vào bát và đổ ngập nước sôi vào, hãm khoảng 10-15 phút rồi mẹ chắt lấy phần nước, đem pha cùng nước sôi để nguội tắm cho bé liên tục mỗi ngày.
Dùng mướp đắng: mẹ dùng 1-2 quả mướp đắng đem rửa sạch, sau đó ngâm qua nước muối loãng khoảng 15-20 phút, cho vào máy xay xay nhuyễn và lọc lấy phần nước cốt. Mẹ pha phần nước cốt này cùng nước sôi để nguội, dùng để tắm cho con. Sau đó tắm lại 1 lần nữa cho bé bằng nước ấm sạch.
Dùng lá kinh giới: lá kinh giới mẹ đem rửa sạch, vớt ra và để ráo nước, sau đó đun sôi cùng lượng nước vừa đủ trong khoảng 2-3 phút. Mẹ chắt lấy phần nước và hòa cùng nước sôi để nguội để tắm cho con.
*Xem thêm:* Cách trị rôm sảy cho trẻ nhỏ theo phương pháp dân gian hiệu quả

Lưu ý: Mẹ chỉ dùng những loại lá dân gian này tắm cho con trong trường hợp bé bị rôm sảy nhẹ. Tuyệt đối không dùng khi da con bị trầy xước hoặc có vết thương hở.

*3.3. Dùng kem bôi da đặc trị rôm sảy*
Sản phẩm kem Biohoney Baby được nhập khẩu từ New Zealand giúp hỗ trợ điều trị rôm sảy hiệu quả, là kem bôi đặc trị rôm sảy được các Bác sĩ da liễu khuyên dùng.




Kem Biohoney Baby hỗ trợ điều trị rôm sảy​
*Thành phần:*


Mật ong Manuka: giúp kháng khuẩn, kháng viêm, dưỡng ẩm cho da
Chiết xuất Horopito: chống nấm, diệt khuẩn hiệu quả
Chiết xuất hoa cúc vàng: kháng viêm, giảm sưng viêm, làm lành tổn thương trên da.
Nha đam: làm dịu da, giảm ngứa ngáy, làm lành vết thương
Dầu bơ: dưỡng ẩm da, hỗ trợ phục hồi da
Zinc Oxide: kháng khuẩn nhẹ, dưỡng da săn chắc, làm dịu da.
*Công dụng:*


Hiệu quả điều trị rôm sảy chỉ sau 48 giờ, đã được kiểm chứng. Ngoài ra, sản phẩm còn giúp hỗ trợ điều trị chàm sữa, hăm tã, hăm da, côn trùng đốt…
Giảm nhanh tình trạng ngứa ngáy, kích ứng trên da bé do rôm sảy. Loại bỏ vi khuẩn, nấm trên da, kháng sinh và chống viêm tự nhiên cho da bé.
Giảm mẩn ngứa trên da, tránh được tình trạng da bé bị bội nhiễm
Dưỡng ẩm, cấp ẩm cho da mềm mại, hỗ trợ tái tạo tế bào da, tăng cường sức khỏe làn da và ngăn ngừa rôm sảy tái phát.
Làm lành những tổn thương trên da bé do rôm sảy, ngăn ngừa hình thành sẹo trên da.
Sản phẩm an toàn và lành tính với làn da bé sơ sinh, có thể sử dụng cho cả bé sơ sinh trên 10 ngày tuổi.
*Cách dùng:*

Bước 1: Mẹ vệ sinh da bé sạch sẽ bằng nước sạch và xà phòng y tế chuyên dụng.

Bước 2: Mẹ thoa đều kem trị rôm sảy cho trẻ sơ sinh Biohoney Baby lên da con, kết hợp massage nhẹ nhàng để kem thẩm thấu và điều trị rôm sảy hiệu quả.

Mẹ thực hiện đều đặn ngày 2-3 lần sẽ thấy hiệu quả rõ rệt sau 48 giờ.

*4. Lưu ý khi điều trị rôm sảy ở cổ, lưng cho con*

Khi bé bị rôm sảy ở cổ, cha mẹ tuyệt đối không dùng phấn rôm thoa cho con vì cổ gần với miệng, mũi bé, bé dễ hít phải và gây nguy hiểm vì phấn rôm có thể gây viêm đường hô hấp và viêm phổi ở trẻ. Ngoài ra, phấn rôm cũng gây bít tắc lỗ chân lông và khiến tình trạng rôm sảy trên da bé trầm trọng hơn.
Mẹ không tùy tiện đi mua thuốc và sử dụng cho con khi chưa có chỉ định của Bác sĩ vì hiện nay, trên thị trường có nhiều loại thuốc chứa các thành phần hại da của trẻ nhỏ. 
Mẹ không nên ủ ấm, quấn quá chặt vì sẽ làm da bé bị mẩn ngứa, nổi rôm sảy, lâu ngày sẽ dẫn đến chứng viêm da.
Cắt móng tay cho bé thường xuyên để tránh tình trạng bé dùng tay cào gãi lên da, gây bội nhiễm, nhiễm trùng nguy hiểm.
Trên đây là những thông tin về nguyên nhân và cách chữa trị khi bé bị rôm sảy ở cổ, ở lưng để cha mẹ tham khảo. Chúc các mẹ sẽ áp dụng đúng và chữa bệnh nhanh chóng cho con nhé!
Nguồn: Nguyên nhân bé bị rôm sảy ở cổ, ở lưng và cách chữa trị - Biohoney Baby


----------



## vunguyenthu05 (7/12/20)

Rôm sảy mọc thành từng đám hoặc thành mảng lớn ở cổ bé, gây ra tình trạng ngứa ngáy khó chịu


----------



## én nhỏ (7/1/21)

Con bị rôm sảy đừng bôi phấn rôm nha các mẹ ơi, dễ gây tắc bít lỗ chân lông thì tình trạng bị rôm của con càng nặng hơn đó ạ.
Em dùng kem bôi dịu da Kutieskin này Kem mẩn ngứa Kutieskin - Màng bảo vệ vững chắc cho da bé cho con đỡ hẳn luôn, bôi 2 ngày là hết hẳn luôn ạ. 
Ngoài tác dụng điều trị và ngăn ngừa rôm sảy, Kutieskin còn giúp giảm ngứa, làm dịu vết muỗi, côn trùng đốt, mẩn ngứa tốt đấy ạ. với cả Kutieskin có khả năng giảm thâm, mờ sẹo, kích thích quá trình tái tạo và phục hồi vùng da bị hư tổn oke lắm ạ


----------



## Bằng Lăng Tím (10/1/21)

én nhỏ nói:


> Con bị rôm sảy đừng bôi phấn rôm nha các mẹ ơi, dễ gây tắc bít lỗ chân lông thì tình trạng bị rôm của con càng nặng hơn đó ạ.
> Em dùng kem bôi dịu da Kutieskin này Kem mẩn ngứa Kutieskin - Màng bảo vệ vững chắc cho da bé cho con đỡ hẳn luôn, bôi 2 ngày là hết hẳn luôn ạ.
> Ngoài tác dụng điều trị và ngăn ngừa rôm sảy, Kutieskin còn giúp giảm ngứa, làm dịu vết muỗi, côn trùng đốt, mẩn ngứa tốt đấy ạ. với cả Kutieskin có khả năng giảm thâm, mờ sẹo, kích thích quá trình tái tạo và phục hồi vùng da bị hư tổn oke lắm ạ


Nhà em cũng đang dùng kem bôi dịu da Kutieskin giống chị nè. Công nhận dùng thích chị nhỉ, hàng Việt nam chất lượng cao chị nhỉ, nhà em cứ bôi khoảng 2 lần là vết muối đốt xẹp hẳn rồi, ko hề sưng đỏ gì luôn ấy, kem thảo dược an toàn, ko chứa corticoid nên mạnh dạn dùng lâu dài cho con chị nhỉ


----------

